# HP dv6000 Ram Slot Compatibility



## zykie07 (Sep 19, 2008)

I just want to ask for information because I have a HP dv6000 Laptop that I got a year ago. Now I want to upgrade its RAM having only 1GB of Size.
DDR2-667 SODIMM. There is an available RAM of 2GB in size but only individual RAM or 1 physical Memory having size of 2GB. Will it be compatible in my notebooks system considering it will handle 2GB in only 1 memory slot. Thanks !


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Try here:
:http://www.memoryx.net/paviliondv6000.html


----------



## edowley (Oct 20, 2008)

zykie07 said:


> I just want to ask for information because I have a HP dv6000 Laptop that I got a year ago. Now I want to upgrade its RAM having only 1GB of Size.
> DDR2-667 SODIMM. There is an available RAM of 2GB in size but only individual RAM or 1 physical Memory having size of 2GB. Will it be compatible in my notebooks system considering it will handle 2GB in only 1 memory slot. Thanks !


Hello Zykie07 or anyone out there who may be able to help,
I have the same issue - I also want more RAM for my dv6000... That website link in response to your question was not helpful as they dont seem to cover the basic dv6000 model (starting only with v6000t).
Since you posted your message have you had success? Thanks. ED


----------

